# jasny szlaczek trafił



## anthox

Cześć,

W tym opowiadaniu, facet wędruje nocą po polach pod ulewą, aż wreszcie znajduje schronisko w jakiejś chałupie:

"Wydobył z kamizelki paczkę zapałek, wyjął jedną i potarł. Zawiodła. Druga, trzecia, czwarta tak samo.

   '*A bodaj to jasny szlaczek trafił*! Zamokły szelmy.'

   Rzucił pudełko z taką furią, że odbiło się od jakiejś ściany i upadło gdzieś z szelestem na podłogę." (Grabiński, "Lepianka w czystym polu", 1920s)

Nie rozumiem tej frazy w kontekście zmokłych zapałek, co to znaczy? Poza tym, czy "zamokły szelmy" = coś jak, "The bastards are soggy"?


----------



## zaffy

anthox said:


> '*A bodaj to jasny szlaczek trafił*!



To taka inna, autorska, wersja od "Niech to szlag trafi!", co często mówimy. Coś jakby "Damn it!"


----------



## zaffy

anthox said:


> Nie rozumiem tej frazy w kontekście zmokłych zapałek, co to znaczy? Poza tym, czy "zamokły szelmy" = coś jak, "The bastards are soggy"?


Tak, wygląda na to, że upersonifikował zapałki.

szelma - definicja, synonimy, przykłady użycia
Szelma - definicja, słownik, co znaczy


----------



## rotan

Tylko ciekawe dlaczego mowi 'szlaczek' skoro to 'szlag' a nie 'szlak'


----------



## Henares

rotan said:


> Tylko ciekawe dlaczego mowi 'szlaczek' skoro to 'szlag' a nie 'szlak'


W wymowie warszawskiej (która jest najbardziej rozpowszechniona w Polsce) często ubezdźwięcznia się głoski dźwięczne. Mówi się „łep” zamiast „łeb” itp. Myślę, że autor przeniósł tę cechę wymowy na zapis.


----------



## rotan

Tak czy owak jest to bez sensu bo odnosi sie do innego wyrazu
To tak jakbym na drzewo buk mowil "moj boze" zamiast "moj buku", bo przeciez 'buk' i 'bog' brzmia tak samo


----------



## anthox

zaffy said:


> To taka inna, autorska, wersja od "Niech to szlag trafi!", co często mówimy. Coś jakby "Damn it!"



Thank you! This is the first time I've seen that expression, good to know.


----------



## anthox

rotan said:


> Tak czy owak jest to bez sensu bo odnosi sie do innego wyrazu
> To tak jakbym na drzewo buk mowil "moj boze" zamiast "moj buku", bo przeciez 'buk' i 'bog' brzmia tak samo



Nie wiem, czy to jest ważne czy nie, ale Grabiński sugeruje, że bohater (lub antybohater, bo jest zbrodniarzem oraz nieprzyjemnym człowiekiem) pochodzi z Podhala lub gdzieś indziej w tym rejonie pod Tatrami. Opisany jest jako "zbój", i mówi o "inkluzie" który posiada. Nie miałem pojęcia, jaki to było, ale znalazłem artykuł, który wyjaśni że to jest koncepcja w wierzeniach górali podhalańskich.


----------



## rotan

Z mojej strony to zagwozdka czysto gramatyczna
Jesli juz zdrabniac, to 'szlaczek' z dwojga tych slow zdecydowanie predzej bedzie zdrobnieniem slowa 'szlak' niz 'szlag'
Przeciez to ze dane wyrazy w wymowie brzmia tak samo nie znaczy ze znacza to samo
Widze tu zatem niepoprawne zastosowanie w sensie gramatyki samej w sobie, a czy ma to jakies wytlumaczenie w tej opowiesci to tego juz nie wiem, bo jej nie znam


----------



## Patrycja

Zgadzam się z @Henares. Poza tym, trzeba mieć na uwadze, że trudno byłoby poprawnie zdrobnić słowo "szlag", no bo jaka to by miała być forma? Taka chyba nie istnieje, to germanizm, którego zresztą używamy chyba wyłącznie w takim kontekście. A że autorowi z jakiegoś powodu na zdrobnieniu zależało to zasugerował się wzorcem zdrobnienia słowa identycznie brzmiącego. Taką mam na to teorię


----------



## rotan

Dowolna, byle nie sugerowala odmiany innego wyrazu niz ten ktory rzeczywiscie odmieniamy


----------



## jasio

Henares said:


> W wymowie warszawskiej (która jest najbardziej rozpowszechniona w Polsce) często ubezdźwięcznia się głoski dźwięczne. Mówi się „łep” zamiast „łeb” itp. Myślę, że autor przeniósł tę cechę wymowy na zapis.


Tak z ciekawości: w której wymowie NIE ubezdźwięcznia się spółgłoski wygłosowej? Oczywiście pomijając zjawiska międzywyrazowe.



rotan said:


> Tak czy owak jest to bez sensu bo odnosi sie do innego wyrazu


Czepiasz się.



rotan said:


> To tak jakbym na drzewo buk mowil "moj boze" zamiast "moj buku", bo przeciez 'buk' i 'bog' brzmia tak samo


Naprawdę nie spotkałeś się w zabawy takimi zwrotami, jak "a nóż, widelec" zamiast "a nuż", "o, jeżu kolczasty" zamiast "o, Jezu", "orzeszku" zamiast "o, żesz kur*a", "o borze iglasty" (https://koszulker.pl/images/products/products_mini/1172_1.jpg), itd?


----------



## rotan

Spotkalem sie, i sa dla mnie tak samo niezrozumiale jak ta z tematu
Zwroty typu 'orzeszku' to nieco inna kwestia bo to jest przeciez mowione celowo zeby w zabawny sposob uniknac oryginalu, to nie przedstawia ani niewiedzy ani niewytlumaczalnych (chyba ze autor uznal ze opowiesc tego w jakis sposob bardzo wymaga) odmian jak powyzsza
Nie spotkalem z kolei w swoich szeregach nikogo kto "a nuz" przekreca na "a noz widelec" celowo zeby byc zabawnym (albo w tym samym celu pisze "a noz" zamiast "a nuz")
Ci ktorzy tak robia w zdecydowanej wiekszosci mysla ze to tak rzeczywiscie powinno byc


----------



## Patrycja

@rotan  Ale właśnie jaka dowolna? Szladżek czy co? Problem dokładnie na tym polega. Duża część rzeczowników ma jakieś zdrobnienia, czasem jedno, czasem więcej, które wszyscy jesteśmy w stanie zgodnie podać (dom-domek, doniczka-doniczusia/ doniczuszka), a część nie ma i trzeba by je utworzyć lub wymyślić, bo zdrobnienie od jakiegoś wyrazu nie funkcjonuje, nie jest ogólnie przyjęte. Zwykle nawet nie będąc tego świadomym, w razie potrzeby formy nieistniejące powszechnie będziemy tworzyć odwołując się do wzorców, które mamy zakodowane w głowach, a tylko w przypadkach, kiedy żaden pasujący wzorzec się nie pojawi, będzie trzeba kombinować i wymyślać dziwnie brzmiące wyrazy. No i tu się akurat wzorzec pojawia, choćby i uwzględniający samą wymowę, ale jednak. Jak dla mnie w tym przypadku jest to lepsze wyjście niż branie jakiejś cudacznej formy zupełnie z sufitu, więc w sumie nie dziwi mnie, że autor ją zastosował.


----------



## jasio

rotan said:


> Spotkalem sie, i sa dla mnie tak samo niezrozumiale jak ta z tematu


Widać humor językowy jest jak kobieta: trzeba go akceptować, a nie rozumieć.



rotan said:


> Zwroty typu 'orzeszku' to nieco inna kwestia bo to jest przeciez mowione celowo zeby w zabawny sposob uniknac oryginalu,


Słowem-kluczem jest tu "zabawny". Cel jest kwestią nieco wtórną, choć rzeczywiście może nim być np. unikanie słów powszechnie uznawanych za nieprzyzwoite. 



rotan said:


> to nie przedstawia ani niewiedzy


Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że Grabiński użył tej formy z niewiedzy? Moim zdaniem, jest to czystej wody humor językowy.  Może zresztą użyty z podobnych powodów, co "orzeszek" - żeby złagodzić nieprzyjemnie brzmiący zwrot. 



rotan said:


> Nie spotkalem z kolei w swoich szeregach nikogo kto "a nuz" przekreca na "a noz widelec" celowo zeby byc zabawnym (albo w tym samym celu pisze "a noz" zamiast "a nuz")


Może zabawnym, może oryginalnym. 
To, że się nie spotkałeś, nie oznacza, że tego nie ma - tym bardziej, że ja spotykałem się z tym dość często w pewnych kręgach.


----------



## rotan

Ta
'bynajmniej' zamiast 'przynajmniej' tez uzywaja dla zabawy/oryginalnosci? 😅
Przeciez tak mozna wytlumaczyc kazdy blad jezykowy
Owszem, niewiedza jest malo prawdopodobna z racji iz mowimy o pisarzu... niemniej, dla mnie mocno sie to gryzie i jesli zdrobnienia maja byc brane z podobnie brzmiacych wyrazow byle tylko zdrobnic, to lepiej juz w ogole nie zdrabniac


----------



## anthox

Mamy tutaj ciekawą dyskusję na ten temat, dziękuję wszystkim za to! Uczyłem się kilka przydatnych wyrażeń, tak jak "brać coś z sufitu" i "czystej wody" 

Myślę, że to jest prawdopodobnie przypadek humoru językowego, tak jak mówi Jasio. Grabiński był i pisarzem, i nauczycielem polskiego języka, więc to byłoby zadziwiające jak nie znał poprawnego wyrazu. Co więcej, warto pamiętać, że to jest linia dialogu - mówi charakter, a nie autor. Bohater używa różnych przekleństw w ciągu narracji, a Grabiński pewnie chciał "nadać koloru" jego wyrazom.


----------



## rotan

Prawda jest taka ze dacie rade go z tego 'wybronic' w najrozniejsze sposoby dlatego ze to pisarz, a pisarzem przeciez musi cos kierowac, nawet w tak drobiazgowej kwestii, trudno jest wierzyc ze to nieswiadomosc
Nie wyglada mi to jednak na zabawe slowem, nie wpisuje sie wedlug mnie w to samo co np. 'orzeszku' zamiast... wiadomo czego 🙃
To tak jakbym slowo 'lud_' _zdrabnial jako 'lodzik', bo inne zdrobnienie ciezko wymyslic, a slowo '_lód' _brzmi przeciez tak samo hehe


----------



## jasio

anthox said:


> Co więcej, warto pamiętać, że to jest linia dialogu - mówi charakter, a nie autor.


"Postać", "bohater" - nie "charakter"!
"Charakter" to po polsku coś całkiem innego: charakter – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny



rotan said:


> Prawda jest taka ze dacie rade go z tego 'wybronic'


Przyznaj się raczej, że brakuje Ci poczucia humoru. A jeżeli masz - to może po prostu humor Grabińskiego w nie nie trafił. Zdarza się, nie wszyscy muszą lubić wszystko. 



rotan said:


> Nie wyglada mi to jednak na zabawe slowem


Masz prawo do takiej opinii. A mi wygląda - i też mam prawo do tej opinii. 

Wydaje się, że w tej sprawie już wszystko zostało powiedziane - więc można zamknąć ten wątek, bo powtarzanie w kółko wcześniejszych wypowiedzi tylko po to, żeby mieć ostatnie zdanie nie prowadzi do niczego konstruktywnego.


----------



## rotan

Nie chce wyjsc na ignoranta, ale moje poczucie humoru to by sie chyba musialo na przelomie wiekow zatrzymac zeby mnie takie cos bawilo 😅


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że Grabiński użył tej formy z niewiedzy? Moim zdaniem, jest to czystej wody humor językowy.  Może zresztą użyty z podobnych powodów, co "orzeszek" - żeby złagodzić nieprzyjemnie brzmiący zwrot.


Pierwszy raz spotkałem się ze zdrobnieniem od @szlag. Autor może nie napisał tego z niewiedzy, ale sugeruje, że ten co mówi jest człowiekiem niewykształconym, i nie wie, że szlak i szlag to nie to samo słowo. Nie przypisywałbym takiej osobie stosowania humoru językowego


----------



## rotan

Naprawde tego nie rozumiem
Gdyby to byla faktycznie niewiedza autora no to babol i to dosc ciezki, przynajmniej wedlug mnie, w koncu pisarzowi nie wypada... jednak jezeli takie cos ma przedstawiac niewiedze bohatera opowiesci, to wtedy z kolei tej niewiedzy praktycznie nie przedstawi bo malo kto to w ogole zauwazy...
Nawet tutaj dyskusja by sie zapewne nie rozkrecila gdybym tego nie napisal, nie tyle z niewiedzy reszty rozmowcow (czego zreszta absolutnie nie zarzucam) co po prostu z 'nieuwagi'


----------



## Lapidarek

Nie ma mowy o błędach czy niewiedzy. Szlaczek jest nieużywanym, ale prawidłowo utworzonym zdrobnieniem od słowa szlag. Każdy ma do niego prawo, Pani i Pan, i autor, i jego postać. Że brzmi tak samo jak szlaczek = mały szlak? Zdarza się. Język to nie matematyka.


----------



## rotan

Zagladajac np. na strone Slownik jezyka polskiego PWN, zdrobnienia slowa "szlag" nawet tam nie ma (takze wchodzac w inne podane tam odnosniki)
Slowo 'szlaczek' figuruje jako zdrobnienie tylko przy slowie 'szlak'

Poza tym z tego co zaobserwowalem, to jesli wyraz konczacy sie na 'g' posiada forme zdrobniala, to zwykle dzieje sie to z uzyciem litery 'ż'
snieg - snieżek
brzeg - brzeżek
posąg - posążek
próg - prożek


----------



## Ben Jamin

rotan said:


> Zagladajac np. na strone Slownik jezyka polskiego PWN, zdrobnienia slowa "szlag" nawet tam nie ma (takze wchodzac w inne podane tam odnosniki)
> Slowo 'szlaczek' figuruje jako zdrobnienie tylko przy slowie 'szlak'
> 
> Poza tym z tego co zaobserwowalem, to jesli wyraz konczacy sie na 'g' posiada forme zdrobniala, to zwykle dzieje sie to z uzyciem litery 'ż'
> snieg - snieżek
> brzeg - brzeżek
> posąg - posążek
> próg - prożek


No i właśnie tu wychodzi niewiedza bohatera książki (zakładamy, że nie autora). Większość użytkowników języka polskiego nie wie jak pisze się "szlag", i myśli, że przez "k" na końcu. Ja sam mając 6 lat doznałem dużego zaskoczenia, gdy zobaczyłem książkę pod tytułem "Czerwony szlak". Słowa "szlak" nie znałem, natomiast często słyszałem od dorosłych "niech kogoś tam /szlak/ trafi". Ponieważ użytkownicy nie mieli skojarzenia z "g" na końcu, więc nie wpadli na pomysł aby urabiać zdrobnienie jak od "śniegu". Prawdopodobnie słowa "szlag" nie odmieniano, ponieważ funkcjonowało ono tylko w wyrażeniach używających mianownika.


----------



## rotan

Fakt, zdrobnienie 'szlażek' wygladaloby dosyc dziwnie, ale biorac pod uwage powyzsze, chyba wlasnie tak wygladac powinno...


----------



## Ben Jamin

rotan said:


> Fakt, zdrobnienie 'szlażek' wygladaloby dosyc dziwnie, ale biorac pod uwage powyzsze, chyba wlasnie tak wygladac powinno...


W języku polskim zdrobnienia to plaga.


----------



## Drakonica

Ha! Właśnie się dowiedziałam, że ten "szlag" od niemieckiego _"Schlag" (cios) pochodzi.
Przez całe życie myślałam, że "jasny szlak" to oczywiste nawiązanie do pioruna, czyli takiej "świecącej ścieżki na niebie", a wygłosowe "g" pojawia się ew. dla podkreślenia dramatyzmu._

Osobiście podejrzewam, że podobną ścieżką skojarzeń podążały myśli cytowanego autora i stąd zdrabnianie słowa "szlak" nie zaś "szlag".

_Przeszukałam też słownik i jedyny wyraz kończący się na "-ażek" to "Błażek".
Koncówka "-ag" chyba po prostu nie posiada w polszczyźnie uzusu do zdrabniania, a jeśli już, to chyba raczej w formie "-uś".
mag -> maguś
gag -> gaguś_


----------



## rotan

Tez myslalem o 'szlaguś'
Jesli juz tworzyc zdrobnienie od 'szlag' to na pewno 'szlaguś' lub 'szlażek' jest poprawniejsze niz 'szlaczek', bo przynajmniej nie odnosi sie do innego wyrazu


----------

